# Will loaches eat leeches?



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

Say that 5 times fast!

I seem to have transferred some leeches in with some snails or plants. Not too happy!

I received some advice to get a dwarf puffer - would he be too aggressive? If a puffer is not an option, what about loaches?

Here is a pic of the tank in question - houses 8 Cardinal Tetras, 1 Neon Tetra, 1 Platy, 2 panda cories, 2 false julii cories, and 2 otos.


















This is not my picture, but they look like what I found in the tank (but I didn't find mine on snails - they were in the bottom of the bucket after a water change.)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

As far as I know Dwarf Puffers will not eat leeches. Even if they did they don't make good community tank members. I'm not sure about any loaches that will either.

It's really not necessary to rid your tank of leeches. Their usually not the ones that will harm your fish. Using a medication such as Clout can rid your tank of them. The other option is to drain your tank and soak all decor in salt water.


----------

